

Font using dots instead of letters - Design your own version (type a mapping) - trogdoro
http://dotsies.org/design-your-own/

======
trogdoro
I coded up this page in response to the comments from my HN post on Thursday -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3601687> . There was a lot of interest /
critique re the mapping between letters and dots, so I resurrected this UI for
experimenting into a better web form.

Thanks for the comments on Thursday - I enjoyed battling it out :)

------
trogdoro
Try clicking the "random" link a bunch of times to got a feel for the possible
variations.

------
creatom
Are you really able to read this? :D

~~~
trogdoro
For sho. Took a little time, but there are only 26 letters so it's easier than
you'd think.

